# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir >  Inauguración de la presa de Siles

## sergi1907

Llegada de la ministra de Agricultura Isabel García Tejerina a la presa de Siles para su inauguración.


La presa de Siles ya es una realidad, después de que la ministra de Agricultura, Isabel García Tejerina, la haya inaugurado esta mañana. En 1992 empezó a hablarse de la infraestructura hidráulica que, hoy por fin, da riqueza a la comarca serrana.

Con una capacidad de 30,5 hectometros cúbicos, está en pruebasen la actualidad y el llenado es del 20%. La ministra recordó que la presa permitirá satisfacer necesidades de agua y evitar avenidas, además de mejorar las capacidades de riego a los agricultores. 

http://www.diariojaen.es/provincia/i...3-anos-despues

----------

embalses al 100% (21-oct-2015),F. Lázaro (19-oct-2015),frfmfrfm (19-oct-2015),HUESITO (19-oct-2015),perdiguera (20-oct-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Es la época: inauguraciones por aquí, inauguraciones por allá...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo me acabo de enterar de que tenemos Ministra de Agricultura. Creo que es la primera vez que la veo en toda la  legislatura...

----------


## Jonasino

> La presa de Siles, que recoge las aguas del río Guadalimar, se encuentra dentro del Parque Natural de las Sierras de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas, en España. Su construcción comenzó en 2007 y, pese a que debía completarse en tres años, no quedó acabada hasta 2015 debido a una serie de inestabilidades del terreno.
> 
> Empleando imágenes de barrido de los satélites Sentinel-1 entre febrero y julio de 2016, los científicos del Instituto de Geociencias centro mixto del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC) y la Universidad Complutense de Madrid en cooperación con la empresa Dares Technology monitorizaron la subsidencia de la presa. 
> 
> En algunas áreas, esta es de hasta 3,6 cm a lo largo de un periodo de cinco meses, lo que probablemente refleja que la presa se ha asentado. 
> 
> El estudio demuestra la viabilidad del empleo de datos de Sentinel-1 para vigilar infraestructuras hidrológicas críticas. Aunque este tipo de estudios no es algo nuevo, es la primera vez que se estudia una presa mediante datos de Sentinel-1 en España. 
> 
> Los resultados se presentaron en la Reunión de Otoño de la Unión Geofísica Americana (AGU), que tuvo lugar este mes de diciembre en San Francisco, Estados Unidos.  
> Suscríbete al Newslette


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...to-presa-siles

----------

embalses al 100% (26-dic-2016),F. Lázaro (26-dic-2016),HUESITO (26-dic-2016),Los terrines (26-dic-2016),sergi1907 (26-dic-2016)

----------

